

Yes, but who said they’d actually BUY it? - malbiniak
http://www.building43.com/blogs/2010/12/08/yes-but-who-said-theyd-actually-buy-the-damn-thing/

======
dangrossman
This has been "guest posted" all across the web; here's the older discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1587983>

